

JWT: 1Things to Watch in 2011 - cwan
http://www.slideshare.net/jwtintelligence/2f-100-things-to-watch-in-2011-6306251

======
jlangenauer
I particularly like the selection bias in the prologue, where they recap their
"success" in predicting things in 2010. Of course, if you predict enough
things will become trends, then surely some of them will.

Perhaps JWT might like to offer some percentage figures of how many of their
trend predictions came to pass?

~~~
sgift
Additionally, some of this points are so broad it should be really easy for
them to declare "success" in the next year: "Auto apps", "Biomimcry" (anything
inspired by nature?)

or which are quite obvious by now: "Buy one, give one away" (didn't OLPC use
this model in .. 2006? 2007? Prediction?); Children's E-Books (ebooks are
becoming more and more ubiquitos all the time - so yes, there will be
children's ebooks) .. and so on.

Still, some of the slides are interesting reads.

------
nbashaw
I can't wait for NFC to become standard on smartphones. Think of how many apps
are going to get better because of it. There's the obvious winners like Bump
and Square, but I can't wait to be able to open locked doors, send files,
share links, swap photos, etc...

